# Eyebrow threading



## sara (Aug 7, 2010)

Anybody threads their eyebrows instead of waxing? I got introduced to eyebrow threading and I can see the differnce when I get them threaded than waxed


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 7, 2010)

I haven't really needed to do either, I have fairly thin eyebrows as it is, not to mention they are blonde, so barely show much. But, threading sounds quite painful, is it moreso than waxing? From what I read, it is certainly much more accurate.


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2010)

I get my eyebrows threaded - works perfectly, no redness.


----------



## sara (Aug 7, 2010)

they are more accurate than waxing, but painful!  built i get redness for only 10 minutes when i get threading


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2010)

It's way more accurate, and any redness disappears very quickly. With waxing, I'm red for a few hours.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 7, 2010)

never heard of it 'till now, thank Sara. i watched some vids on youtube and am going to try it.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 7, 2010)

is anyone else just amazed at the ingenuity? i can't see why anyone wouldn't simply be fascinated with other cultures.


----------



## KelJu (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't understand why women put so much effort into eyebrows and eye lashes. Unless you have some massively strange uni brow or some shit, it doesn't make a difference to me.

Any other dudes here give a shit about eyebrows? I'm not trying to threadshit, it just amazes me some of the shit you women do.


----------



## sara (Aug 7, 2010)

Wing, you might not like the feeling while they pulling each hair at a time.. the key is not to let the hair get so long that it can be very painful.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 7, 2010)

i tried it myself. it works really well and i didn't notice much pain. my hairs are really fine maybe that's why.


----------



## Built (Aug 7, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I can't understand why women put so much effort into eyebrows and eye lashes. Unless you have some massively strange uni brow or some shit, it doesn't make a difference to me.
> 
> Any other dudes here give a shit about eyebrows? I'm not trying to threadshit, it just amazes me some of the shit you women do.



Does anyone else here understand why men put so much work into their cars?  Unless the car's dirty on the inside, and stinks, it doesn't make a difference to me. 

Not trying to threadshit or anything, it just amazes me some of the shit you men do. 

<sticks tougue out>

KelJu, I actually know quite a few men who get their brows threaded. Grooming is a big thing in Brown culture. They're by and large a hairy people, so it makes sense that they're big on its removal. 

Also popular here is body waxing (chest and back), manzilian waxing, and "balls'n'all" laser hair removal. From what I see, compared to men, women are flyweights in the hair-removal department. 

Oh, and to answer your question, we do it to look pretty.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 7, 2010)

KelJu said:


> I can't understand why women put so much effort into eyebrows and eye lashes. Unless you have some massively strange uni brow or some shit, it doesn't make a difference to me.
> 
> Any other dudes here give a shit about eyebrows? I'm not trying to threadshit, it just amazes me some of the shit you women do.


 

I love it! All that effort  . . .  just to impress men . . I'm impressed, keep it up!


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 8, 2010)

i have so much hair on my head it's crazy. it took me an hour to put curlers in and it will take 8 or 10 hours to dry... a lot of work for some pictures and a couple days curls. i prefer straightening it but even that takes a looong time. body hair wise though i have very little.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i tried it myself. it works really well and i didn't notice much pain. my hairs are really fine maybe that's why.



You threaded your own eyebrows??


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 8, 2010)

sara said:


> You threaded your own eyebrows??



yea, she shows you how in the vid. some were grown in enough to grab.

i liked this thread thread  so much because i hate when body hair get stubbly. if someone mentions what would you take if you were going to be stranded on a desert island my legs and brows come to mind. it would drive me crazy to not be able to groom body hair even alone on a deserted island so i don't think women do it just for men. now if i'm ever stranded somewhere there's more hope of finding a way to groom than just the clamshells my ancestors used.


----------



## Built (Aug 8, 2010)

Little Wing - get lazered and be done with it.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 8, 2010)

other ancient methods that are still popular

if i were a guy i'd go here before a date.






YouTube Video










if i were a gay guy this would give me a woody 

there are better sugaring vids but this one has men and mentions sugar helps heal wounds 






YouTube Video

















YouTube Video












Egyptian Recipe - Halawa Sweet - AKA Sweet - Egyptian Suger WAX - Hair Removal - Assalya


----------



## suprfast (Aug 8, 2010)

My wife just got it done for the first time and she was very happy.  Slight pain but zero discomfort afterwards.  The plus side is the Indian chick that did it was great eye candy while she was fondling my wife.  

Do you think they will thread my ass, I tip well??


----------



## suprfast (Aug 8, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> other ancient methods that are still popular
> 
> if i were a guy i'd go here before a date.
> 
> ...



HOLY GEEZ to the turkish shave.  Only thing missing is a foot rub and happy ending, he did get a threesome though.  I would like to try that but once I was done feeling like a million bucks with royalty treatment I would get into my 3K dollar corolla and drive home to my low end apt


----------



## Built (Aug 8, 2010)

LW, fuck being a guy. I want that treatment. They can even pretend to shave my face, who cares, the massage looks awesome!

superfast, there are really some remarkably beautiful Indian women, no doubt about it.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 8, 2010)

YouTube Video











a better vid on making the sugar wax. 260 degrees F will give you perfect wax

i have a brown sugar and chocolate body scrub i really like the smell of so i want to try making the wax with brown sugar. i wonder id you can pre-powder with a little cornstarch n cocoa powder 







YouTube Video











her husband deserves a bj. hopefully not from the "stirrer"


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 8, 2010)

Built said:


> Little Wing - get lazered and be done with it.



someday


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> yea, she shows you how in the vid. some were grown in enough to grab.
> 
> i liked this thread thread  so much because i hate when body hair get stubbly. if someone mentions what would you take if you were going to be stranded on a desert island my legs and brows come to mind. it would drive me crazy to not be able to groom body hair even alone on a deserted island so i don't think women do it just for men. now if i'm ever stranded somewhere there's more hope of finding a way to groom than just the clamshells my ancestors used.



Wow wing you have no fear  I am afraid if i try it myself i would have no eye brows or not shape them well


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2010)

When I was a little girl, I used to remember my older sisters boiling up some sugar and making wax and wax their legs .. ouch!!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 8, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> other ancient methods that are still popular
> 
> if i were a guy i'd go here before a date.
> 
> ...



I wonder if the turkish shaving for men last longer than the regular shaving.. somebody from here was just curious


----------



## KelJu (Aug 8, 2010)

Built said:


> Does anyone else here understand why men put so much work into their cars?  Unless the car's dirty on the inside, and stinks, it doesn't make a difference to me.
> 
> Not trying to threadshit or anything, it just amazes me some of the shit you men do.
> 
> ...




I figured I would hit a nerve. That wasn't intended to be a "women do dumb shit, lol" comment when I posted it, but after reading it again, I guess it came out that way. If the body is nice, skin is clear, and the face attractive, the rest never mattered to me. I'm just simple when it comes to that stuff. 

I'll just let the door hit me on the ass on the way out. You gals enjoy your hair discussion.


----------



## Built (Aug 8, 2010)

LMAO you didn't really hit a nerve, but thanks. LOL I was just busting your chops. My point being, we all do stuff for our own reasons. Mostly to do with posturing relative to the other peers - case in point, girls getting all dolled up to go out shopping with each other, or guys and their cars. 

Regarding the eyebrow thing, you might find if most girls left theirs alone, you'd have a different opinion on facial hair. You'd be surprised how many of us have a unibrow.


----------



## Hoglander (Aug 8, 2010)

I find all this grooming stuff very endearing. I'll tolerate a woman's needs to pluck, pinch and trim me to satisfy a her inherent needs. I enjoy that. The part I find odd is that women seem to prefer women to groom them. I find that sexual. Odd is good.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 8, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


>


----------



## sara (Jan 19, 2011)

threading lips hurt like hell.. I am sticking with waxing my upper lip


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I love it! All that effort  . . .  just to impress men . . I'm impressed, keep it up!



Word.  I dont wanna go on a date with a chick and Joe Flacco shows up.  Thread that shit, tweeze that shit or whatever it takes.  Just get it off the brow.











^^^Flacco^^^and his catarpillar eyebrow.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 19, 2011)

I have had my eyebrows threaded for the past 2 years. I don't have a unibrow or hedge rows; I just like to have clean lines. I also have had my goatee threaded just to see how it would feel and look. Not much pain with either one.


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ladies, my eyebrows grow like a weed and I hate having to pluck mine in between waxings when I get my haircut; do you find that it doesn't grow back as quick as waxing?  I only know two girls that get it done and they didn't really go into that much depth.  I don't have a unibrow either, I just like em nice and neat with clean lines like big6 says.


----------



## Built (Jan 20, 2011)

Waxing, threading and plucking all do the same thing: they rip the hair out by the roots.


----------



## big60235 (Jan 21, 2011)

Built said:


> Waxing, threading and plucking all do the same thing: they rip the hair out by the roots.



Great way to sell it!!!! That explainstion would definitely make me want to run out and try it.


----------



## Built (Jan 21, 2011)

What I like about threading - vs the other methods of pulling the hair out by the roots - is that it gives a very clean-looking result.


----------

